# hey look what I found



## TheShape (Sep 21, 2006)

An '85 5000 with under 40000 miles? I'd feel bad driving that baby everyday. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: hey look what I found (TheShape)*

I'd feel even worse paying $8500 for a fwd auto 5kt


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: hey look what I found (yodasfro)*

This 5k has been for sale for a looong time. Obviously no one else wants to pay that much for a fwd auto either!


----------

